# Whistler Skiing partner for Son 14- Easter



## Jack (Dec 19, 2006)

We will be skiing at Whistler during Easter week and my son 14 has far surpassed my mediocre skiing skills. Looking to see if there is anyone there at the same timewith a teenager with the thought they could buddy ski together. I know- a long shot. 

As a final question , does anyone know of any good lift discounts for Whistler. The ones I see require accomodations as well.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 19, 2006)

Jack said:
			
		

> We will be skiing at Whistler during Easter week and my son 14 has far surpassed my mediocre skiing skills. Looking to see if there is anyone there at the same timewith a teenager with the thought they could buddy ski together. I know- a long shot.
> 
> As a final question , does anyone know of any good lift discounts for Whistler. The ones I see require accomodations as well.


Discount lift tickets are available at the 7-11 in Squamish, on the road to Whistler halfway between Vancouver and Whistler.


----------



## Jack (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Steve


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 19, 2006)

One of the nice features of Whistler is that most of the lifts, even on the upper parts of the mountains, have groomed intermeidate trails down as well as more advanced terrain.  So, even if your son takes more advanced routes, you can go up together and meet up at the lift.  If you pick your trails properly, you will probably also be in a position to be able to keep an eye on him, should you feel that necessary.

A good example would be the Summit Express on Whistler Mountain.  Exiting left off the chair, you could descend the saddle (which is a moderately steep intermediate and heavily skiied trail but is also groomed).  Meanwhile, your son could take double diamond couloir slopes that are to the left of the summit chair.  As he descends he will be coming right down at you as you come down the saddle.

The Harmony and Sun bowls on Whistler Mountain (both accessed via the Harmony chair) would work well.  I suspect the new Symphony bowl would work well, but I can't be sure because that just opened this year and I haven't skiied it yet.

The Blackcomb Glacier would also work well.  You might find the entrance challenging, but it's a big wide snowfield so you can just take long wide turns.  Or just take a piste as far to the right as  you want where the descent becomes less steep.  There's a variety of terrain in there, so you can each find something to your liking and still remain in sight of each other.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 19, 2006)

Steve advice is right on. There are several runs off the same chairs which would be good for an intermediate skiier and the next run over could be a black diamond. So everyone can ride the same chairs and ski on runs which they like.


----------



## KforKitty (Dec 20, 2006)

We have the same problem with our son who's 13 in that I don't think its safe for him to ski alone but he's well beyond our capabilities.  Unfortunately for him we won't be in Whistler at Easter.  If we were I'm sure he'd be happy to be a ski partner for your son.

What we did last year was book him into an improvers programme in the ski school for a couple of morning.  He's fairly outgoing and easily made some friends around his own age that he teamed up with for afternoon skiing and later in the week (he keeps in touch with one boy from Tasmania).  In other years he's also tagged along with other families staying in the same accommodation after a few days.

I'm sure you'll sort something for him.

Kitty


----------



## Spence (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm more worried about the other end of the spectrum, going that same week with a novice skier, my 12yr old daughter.  They've got bunny slopes, too right Steve??  How long a drive is it, SEA to Whistler?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 20, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about the other end of the spectrum, going that same week with a novice skier, my 12yr old daughter.  They've got bunny slopes, too right Steve??  How long a drive is it, SEA to Whistler?


Yes.  That time of year the lower parts of the mountains will either be closed or in rotten conditions.  So your best spot for beginning skiing will be off the Emerald or Garbonzo Chairs on Whistler Mountain or the Catskinner Chair on Blackcomb.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 21, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about the other end of the spectrum, going that same week with a novice skier, my 12yr old daughter.  They've got bunny slopes, too right Steve??  How long a drive is it, SEA to Whistler?



The "Bunny slopes" on Whistler are half way up the mountain. Blackcomb's bunney hill is at the base of the mountain and only runs till mid march. 

 Also the easiest run down the mountain is off the green (emerald) chair which is at the top of the Whistler gondala.  Whistler has lots of easy novice runs off the same chairs as expert runs. 


The drive from Seattle to Whistler is about 5 hours. But traffic can add to the time about a hour or more.  The best way is to take I-5 to Bellingham, take the exit to Lynden. Cross the border in Lynden (about 10 miles) and drive about 3 -5 miles more to HWY 1 outside of Vancouver. That freeway takes you all the way to Hwy 99 then to Whistler.


----------



## Jack (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks to all for the helpful information. Given the variety of trails that are at Whistler, I may be able to persuade my son to stick more closely to my wife and me at least for a time longer than I could expect at a smaller mountain. 

Steve: When you say there are discount tickets at the 7-11 in Squamish, do they also sell multiple day passes or daily only?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 21, 2006)

They're each one day passes - the peel-off kind that you stick on a bale.

They're better than the discount passes you get at the mountain, which are usually something such as "four days out of six".


----------



## BarCol (Dec 23, 2006)

You know when we went to Lake louise we put our kids into ski school for the week. It's not that expensive, and doesn't last all day, but could if you wanted it to and the ski instructors took the kids all over the hills on runs that we wouldn't do, they were with kids their own age and very cool instructors ..not the parental units,  and they had a great time skiing and meeting new kids their own age..It made for a more stress free vacation as we had our together time and our away time and were not embarassed into doing runs we didn't want to do but felt compelled to do to keep an eye on the kids....


----------



## Avery (Dec 23, 2006)

BarCol said:
			
		

> You know when we went to Lake louise we put our kids into ski school for the week. It's not that expensive, and doesn't last all day, but could if you wanted it to and the ski instructors took the kids all over the hills on runs that we wouldn't do, they were with kids their own age and very cool instructors ..not the parental units,  and they had a great time skiing and meeting new kids their own age..It made for a more stress free vacation as we had our together time and our away time and were not embarassed into doing runs we didn't want to do but felt compelled to do to keep an eye on the kids....



I second the motion for ski school.... at 14 it can be tricky, but if there is a Teen Program it should be great...


----------



## Jack (Dec 23, 2006)

Great idea with regard to the teen camp!! Unfortunately, there are no slots available for the week of April 8.  I then checked for other days that and those are unavavilalbe as well. The adult camp and group lessons are also unavailble that week. Is that typical this far in advance.  Any experience or suggestions - do they keep waiting lists???


----------



## BarCol (Dec 24, 2006)

Call em back and get on a wait list - alternatively - hire him a private or semi private lesson or 4 for the week - specifying teenagers as the others memebrs - bet you will find they can do it..Good luck as Avery said 14 can be tricky, but it shoud work. Still way cooler than skiing with the parental units..


----------

